# Negrek and sanderidge vs I liek Squirtles and Flora



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 28, 2017)

[size=+2]*Negrek and sanderidge vs I liek Squirtles and Flora*[/size]



Flora said:


> Format: 2&2 vs 2&2! Team doubles!
> Style: Switch?
> DQ: Two weeks sounds good, yeah
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...



*Team 1*

*Negrek's active squad*

 *Phytophthora* the male Grimer <Sticky Hold> @ Lum Berry
 *Nate* the male Mudkip <Torrent> @ Eviolite
 *Antialiasis* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mandarb* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Makuhita* the male Makuhita <Guts> @ Chesto Berry
 *Haplo* the male Cubone <Lightning Rod> @ Thick Club
 *Cathexis* the female Ralts <Synchronize> @ Sitrus Berry
 *Phlogiston* the female Monferno <Blaze> @ Eviolite
 *Lemmy* the male Exeggcute <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
 *Axel* the male Axew <Mold Breaker> @ Lucky Egg

*sanderidge's active squad*

 *Silverdust Patch* the male Cinccino <Technician>
 *Pipsnap* the female Prinplup <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Morei Rice Candy* the female Sandslash <Sand Veil> @ Passho Berry
 *Soulbat* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
 *Zan* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Eviolite
 *Dreamling* the female Abra <Magic Guard> @ Link Cable
 *Twinkletoes* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Amulet Coin
 *sea fluff* the female Seel <Thick Fat>
 *ice cream sundae kid* the female Sandshrew (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak> @ Ice Stone
 *Triangle* the female Togedemaru <Iron Barbs>


*Team 2*

*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Master Fuzzwicking Plant XIV* the male Hoppip <Leaf Guard> @ Lucky Egg
 *Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Expert Belt
 *Panchillo Villagrán* the male Lotad <Rain Dish> @ Water Stone
 *Emilia Shineheart* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Bright Powder
 *Francine* the female Natu <Magic Bounce> @ Wacan Berry
 *ｂｉｒｔｈ* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine> @ King's Rock
 *Brinka* the female Azurill <Huge Power> @ Leftovers
 *Odyssea* the female Popplio <Liquid Voice> @ Lum Berry
 *Bombadil* the female Cutiefly <Shield Dust> @ Eviolite
 *Bubbleupagus* the male Dewpider <Water Bubble> @ Eviolite

*Flora's active squad*

 *Douglas* the male Oshawott <Torrent>
 *Sayuri* the female Petilil <Chlorophyll>
 *Isolde* the female Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Mariana* the female Litleo <Moxie> @ Shell Bell
 *Potato* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Squirt* the female Pumpkaboo (Average Size) <Frisk>
 *Kyu* the female Mimikyu <Disguise>
 *Prince Fluffybutt* the male Vulpix (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak> @ Ice Stone
 *Frisk* the male Rattata (Alola Form) <Hustle>
 *Joydancers Don't Cry* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell


Turn Order

Negrek and sanderidge send out a (baby or base stage) Pokemon
Flora and ILS send out a (baby or base stage) Pokemon and post commands
Negrek and sanderidge command
I ref!


----------



## Negrek (Dec 30, 2017)

I'll use Makuhita!


----------



## sanderidge (Dec 30, 2017)

i'll be using soulbat the noibat!


----------



## Flora (Dec 30, 2017)

Alright, *Joydancers Don't Cry*, let's do this! Try not to cry, please.

...actually I lied. Do cry. Well, fake cry at that Makuhita, see if you can earn some sympathy, hehe...after that, perhaps a shock wave and a song?

*Fake Tears@Makuhita~Shock Wave@Makuhita~Sing@Soulbat*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 31, 2017)

ｂｉｒｔｈ, come forward!

Let's have some fun, shall we? Kick things off with an Icy Wind to bring Soulbat down a bit. Follow with an Ice Beam on Soulbat and end with a Psybeam on Makuhita. If one is unhittable, target the other with Ice Beam or Psybeam, as the case may be. If they're both unhittable, Water Sport.

*Icy Wind~Ice Beam @Soulbat/Psybeam @Makuhita/Water Sport~Psybeam @Makuhita/Ice Beam @Soulbat/Water Sport*


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 1, 2018)

i believe in you, soulbat! please restrain your need to eat people's hair for a bit and battle for me! first, let's make the joydancer cry! hopefully, an *iron tail* will do the trick. then, be noisy! complain about not getting to chew on the other trainers' hair! *screech* right in b i r t h's face, and then *uproar* for just one action!

(oh and happy new years, everyone!)

*iron tail @ cleffa ~ screech @ b i r t h ~ uproar (1 action) *


----------



## Negrek (Jan 2, 2018)

Okay, Makuhita! Hopefully by the end of this battle I'll have managed to come up with a name for you. =/

No flavor here, just PAIN.

*Substitute (10%) ~ Power-Up Punch @ b i r t h ~ Focus Punch @ b i r t h*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 10, 2018)

*Round One*

*Negrek* (OO)

*Makuhita* the male Makuhita 
*Speed*: Base 25
*Ability*: Guts
(With a major status ailment, multiplies physical moves' base power by 1.5 and raises their energy cost by 2%.)
*Item*: Chesto Berry
(Cures sleep. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Raring to go.
*Commands*:   Substitute (10%) ~ Power-Up Punch @ b i r t h ~ Focus Punch @ b i r t h

*sanderidge* (OO)

*Soulbat* the female Noibat
*Speed*: Base 55
*Ability*: Infiltrator
(Bypasses Reflect, Light Screen, Safeguard, Mist, and Substitute.)
*Item*: Yache Berry
(Lowers the effectiveness of Ice-type moves on the user by one level for one round. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Haughtily lofted in the air, looking down at the others. 
*Commands*:  iron tail @ cleffa ~ screech @ b i r t h ~ uproar (1 action)

*I liek Squirtles* (OO)





*b i r t h* the female shiny Psyduck
*Speed*: Base 55
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: King's Rock
(Has a 10% chance of making the target flinch when the holder uses a move with no secondary effect. Helps certain Pokémon evolve.)
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Pretty happy to be here. 
*Commands*:  Icy Wind~Ice Beam @Soulbat/Psybeam @Makuhita/Water Sport~Psybeam @Makuhita/Ice Beam @Soulbat/Water Sport

*Flora* (OO)

*Joydancers Don't Cry* the female Cleffa
*Speed*: Base 15
*Ability*: Magic Guard
(Protects against damage not directly caused by a move.)
*Item*: Soothe Bell
(Gives the holder one extra happiness point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 100% 
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Has a little song prepared. 
*Commands*:  Fake Tears@Makuhita~Shock Wave@Makuhita~Sing@Soulbat

-----

Soulbat kicks the round into action with a fancy flight maneuver and a solid _thwack_ of a metal tail into Joydancer's face, who shrieks unbiddenly at the sudden pain. This much damage, right out of the gate?! She lets out a whimper, but she won't cry, she DOESN'T cry... b i r t h, holding his head characteristically of a Psyduck, opens her mouth and out pours buckets of frosty air (no wonder she's blue, she must be cold with all that ice) that swirl and swish into Soulbat and Makuhita. Just as her Yache Berry begins to crystallize in the cold, Soulbat chomps down on it, and its tangy taste guards her from the worst of the ice's chill. Shuddering in the cold and feeling himself slowing down, Makuhita stops to scoop up some dirt and mud and fashion it into a tiny, not-at-all-Makuhita-like lump. But he beams proudly at it and steps behind it, and when Joydancers decides _okay, maybe she'll cry just a little - but she's not actually crying!!_, she focuses her efforts on the lump instead. Once she blinks away the false tears, she sees that she was aiming at the mud substitute, and she thinks maybe she needs her eyes checked soon. 

b i r t h, after spending a moment confused at being the fastest, opens up her beak again - this time it's not a fancy mist that pops from her mouth, but a big bright beam of ice energy that pummels into Soulbat, sending her tumbling through the sky. The berry juice still burning in her veins bolsters her strength a little, but she's still left shivering violently. She lets out a hideous SCREECH of anger - how dare that little blue duck/platypus keep hitting her at her weakest spots! This is an abomination, and she intends to let the Psyduck know just how angry she is. b i r t h cowers back from the screech, and steps straight into the path of Makuhita's fist. With a wicked chuckle, Makuhita punches b i r t h onto the grassy ground. The exercise feels great, and Makuhita raises his fist briefly to the sky in celebration. He saunters back to his mud sculpture of himself, ducking beneath it (he has to lay pretty much flat on the ground, and you can still see half of his head) as Joydancers looses a zigzagging jolt of electricity. She diverts her frustration at hitting the substitute _again_ into a quick little pivot on her heel, a practiced dance move. 

Turning his attention away from the screeching bat in the sky, b i r t h tunes in to his constant, pounding headache and turns it outwardly toward Makuhita. Makuhita has stood up from his cover beneath his small substitute and is staring intensely at his fist, gathering energy towards it, and is completely unphased as b i r t h's psychic attack blasts painlessly into the last of the substitute. Jealous of the attention, Soulbat flaps her wings frantically and begins a crazed song/screech/caterwaul that dances off of every available surface. It hits Joydancers the worst, who grinds her heels into the grass and covers her ears to try and block out the awful sound. While she is looking down, Makuhita's eyes flash up and he lets his fist soar straight into his punching bag, b i r t h, who quacks and waves her arms to try and get away. (It doesn't work.) Joydancers is blinking away some strange liquid sneaking from her eyes (those are NOT tears, thank you) and she shakes it off, busting out her best song-voice. She sings and sings and tries to get Soulbat to hear her, but the purple bat is still making such an awful noise that the poor little Cleffa's song is completely drowned out. 

-----

*Negrek* (OO)

*Makuhita* the male Makuhita 
*Speed*: Base 25
*Ability*: Guts
(With a major status ailment, multiplies physical moves' base power by 1.5 and raises their energy cost by 2%.)
*Item*: Chesto Berry
(Cures sleep. One use per battle.)
*Health*: 96%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Grinning wickedly. _+1 Attack, -1 Speed (45) _
*Used*:  Substitute (10%) ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Focus Punch

*sanderidge* (OO)

*Soulbat* the female Noibat
*Speed*: Base 55
*Ability*: Infiltrator
(Bypasses Reflect, Light Screen, Safeguard, Mist, and Substitute.)
*Item*: ---
*Health*: 81%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: Smirking and triumphant. _-1 Speed (45)._
*Used*: Iron Tail ~ Screech ~ Uproar (1 action)

*I liek Squirtles* (OO)





*b i r t h* the female shiny Psyduck
*Speed*: Base 55
*Ability*: Cloud Nine
(Negates all effects of weather, but does not prevent the weather itself.)
*Item*: King's Rock
(Has a 10% chance of making the target flinch when the holder uses a move with no secondary effect. Helps certain Pokémon evolve.)
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Her beak is a little cold. _-2 Defense _
*Used*: Icy Wind ~ Ice Beam ~ Psybeam

*Flora* (OO)

*Joydancers Don't Cry* the female Cleffa
*Speed*: Base 15
*Ability*: Magic Guard
(Protects against damage not directly caused by a move.)
*Item*: Soothe Bell
(Gives the holder one extra happiness point whenever it participates in battle.)
*Health*: 76% 
*Energy*: 94%
*Status*: Frustrated that no one heard her beautiful song. 
*Used*: Fake Tears ~ Shockwave ~ Sing
​*Arena Status*

There are some icy patches making parts of the ground a little bit slippery. 
It's strangely quiet, after all the Screeching and the Uproaring and the Singing of the previous round. You could hear a pin drop.



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

[*]Speed order: Soulbat (55) = birth (55) > Makuhita (25) > Joydancers (15) (flipped a coin, Soulbat moves first this round)

Action One Attempts
Soulbat uses Iron Tail at Joydancers
birth uses Icy Wind
Makuhita uses Substitute (10%)
Joydancers uses Fake Tears at Makuhita

Soulbat's pre-action status: _None._
Soulbat uses Iron Tail on Joydancers.
Energy (Soulbat): ( 100 + 20 / 20 = 6%) + 1% = 7%
Accuracy: 75% (roll ≤ 75 for hit): rolled 44, hit
Health (Joydancers): 10% x 1.5 (steel to fairy) = 15%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 10, no CH
Defense: 30% chance (roll ≤ 30 for lowered): rolled 69, no lowered Defense
Soulbat's post-action status: _None._
Soulbat's Energy: 100% - 7% = 93%
Joydancers's Health: 100% - 15% = 85%

birth's pre-action status: _None._
birth uses Icy Wind.
Energy (birth): ( 55 / 20 = 2.75% round up = 3% ) + 1% = 4%
Accuracy (Soulbat): 95% (roll ≤ 95 for hit): rolled 54, hit
Damage (Soulbat): 5.5% x ( 3 / ( 2 + 2 ) ) = 4.125% x 1.5 (ice to flying/dragon, Yache Berry activated, 2 actions remaining) = 6.1875% round down = 6%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 87, no CH
Accuracy (Makuhita): 95% (roll ≤ 95 for hit): rolled 92, hit
Damage (Makuhita): 5.5% x ( 3 / 2 + 2 ) ) = 4.125% round down = 4%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 34, no CH
birth's post-action status: _None._
Soulbat's post-action status: _Yache Berry activated (2 actions remaining), -1 Speed (45)._
Makuhita's post-action status: _-1 Speed (15)._
birth's Energy: 100% - 4% = 96%
Soulbat's Health: 100% - 6% = 94%
Makuhita's Health: 100% - 4% = 96%

[*]Speed order: birth (55) > Soulbat (45) > Makuhita (15) = Joydancers (15)

Makuhita's pre-action status: _-1 Speed (15)._
Makuhita uses Substitute (10%). 
Energy (Makuhita): 5%
Makuhita's post-action status: _-1 Speed (45), Has a 10% Substitute._
Makuhita's Energy: 100% - 5% = 95%

Joydancer's pre-action status: _None._
Joydancer uses Fake Tears on Makuhita. (failed because of Substitute)
Energy (Joydancer): 2% 
Joydancer's post-action status: _None._
Makuhita's post-action status: _-1 Speed (45), Has a 10% Substitute._
Joydancer's Energy: 100% - 2% = 98%

*Action Two*

[*]Speed order: birth (55) > Soulbat (45) > Makuhita (15) = Joydancers (15) (flipped a coin, Makuhita moves first this round)

Action Two Attempts
birth uses Ice Beam at Soulbat
Soulbat uses Screech at birth
Makuhita uses Power-Up Punch at birth
Joydancers uses Shockwave at Makuhita

birth's pre-action status: _None._
birth uses Ice Beam on Soulbat.
Energy (birth): (90/20) = 4.5% round up = 5%
Damage (Soulbat): 9% x 1.5 (ice to flying/dragon, Yache Berry activated, 1 action remaining) = 13.5% round down = 13%
Freeze: (roll ≤ 10 for freeze): rolled 43, no freeze
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 61, no CH
birth's post-action status: _None._
Soulbat's post-action status: _Yache Berry activated (1 actions remaining), -1 Speed (45). _
birth's Energy: 96% - 5% = 91%
Soulbat's Health: 94% - 13% = 81%

Soulbat's pre-action status: _Yache Berry activated (1 actions remaining), -1 Speed (45)._
Soulbat uses Screech at birth 
Energy (Soulbat): 2%
Accuracy: 85% (roll ≤ 85 for hit): rolled 5, hit
Soulbat's post-action status: _Yache Berry activated (1 actions remaining), -1 Speed (45). _
birth's post-action status: _-2 Defense_
Soulbat's Energy: 93% - 2% = 91%

Makuhita's pre-action status: _-1 Speed (45), Has a 10% Substitute. _
Makuhita uses Power-Up Punch on birth. 
Energy (Makuhita): (40/20) = 2% +1% (added effect) - 1% (STAB) = 2%
Damage (birth): 4% + (4/4) = 1% (STAB) + 2% (-2 Defense) = 7%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 84, no CH
Makuhita's post-action status: _+1 Attack, -1 Speed (45), Has a 10% Substitute. _
Makuhita's Energy: 95% - 2% = 93%
birth's Health: 100% - 7% = 93%

Joydancer's pre-action status: _None._
Joydancer uses Shockwave on Makuhita.
Energy (Joydancer): (60/20) = 3%
Damage (Makuhita): 6% (hits Substitute 10% - 6% = 4%)
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 8, no CH
Joydancer's post-action status: _None._
Makuhita's post-action status: _+1 Attack, -1 Speed (45), Has a 4% Substitute._
Joydancer's Energy: 98% - 3% = 95%


*Action Three*

[*]Speed order: birth (55) > Soulbat (45) > Makuhita (15) = Joydancers (15)

Action Three Attempts
birth uses Psybeam on Makuhita.
Soulbat uses Uproar (1 action).
Makuhita uses Focus Punch on birth.
Joydancers uses Sing on Soulbat. 

birth's pre-action status: _-2 Defense _
birth uses Psybeam on Makuhita.
Energy (birth): (65/20) = 3.25% round up = 4%
Damage (Makuhita): 6.5% x 1.5 (psychic to fighting) = 9.75% round down = 9% (hits Substitute, 4% - 9% = BREAKS)
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 46, no CH
birth's post-action status: _-2 Defense _
Makuhita's post-action status: _+1 Attack, -1 Speed (45) _
birth's Energy: 91% - 4% = 87%

Soulbat's pre-action status: _Yache Berry activated (0 actions remaining), -1 Speed (45)._
Soulbat uses Uproar (1 action).
Energy (Soulbat): (90/20) = 4.5% round up = 5%
Accuracy: (roll ≤ 50 for birth, otherwise for Joydancers): rolled 71, hit Joydancers
Health (Joydancers): 9%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 90, no CH
Soulbat's post-action status: _Yache Berry activated (0 actions remaining), -1 Speed (45)._
Field status: No one can fall asleep for the rest of this action. 
Soulbat's Energy: 91% - 5% = 86%
Joydancers's Health: 85% - 9% = 76%

Makuhita's pre-action status: _+1 Attack, -1 Speed (45) _
Makuhita's Focus Punch was NOT interrupted by b i r t h's Psybeam, because Psybeam hit the Substitute.
Energy (Makuhita): (150+20/20) = 8.5% - 1% (STAB) = 7.5% round up = 8%
Damage (birth): 15% + (15/4) = 3.75% (STAB) + 1% (+1 Attack) = 19.75% round down = 19%
Critical Hit: (roll ≤ 5 for critical hit): rolled 9, no CH
Makuhita's post-action status: _+1 Attack, -1 Speed (45) _
Makuhita's Energy: 93% - 8% = 85%
birth's Health: 93% - 19% = 74%

Joydancer's pre-action status: _None._
Joydancer uses Sing on Soulbat.
Accuracy: (roll ≤ 55 for hit): rolled 74, missed. No one heard it anyway due to Uproar.
Energy (Joydancer): 1%
Joydancer's post-action status: _None._
Soulbat's post-action status: _-1 Speed (45). _
Joydancer's Energy: 95% - 1% = 94%



*Notes*:


I'm reffing speed stat changes as +/- 10 base points. 
Soulbat and b i r t h started with the same speed - I flipped a coin and Soulbat moved first this round. Icy Wind's speed drop now negates that - if Soulbat and b i r t h end up with the same speed later, b i r t h will go first for the first round of them having the same speed. 
Speaking of, originally Makuhita would have moved first, but the Icy Wind speed drop tied him and Joydancers before he could move. I flipped a coin for them: Makuhita moved first this round, and Joydancers will move first next round. They'll alternate as long as their speeds remain the same. 
Fake Tears doesn't bypass Substitute, so it failed. 
Soulbat's Yache Berry activated for Icy Wind, was used for Ice Beam, and lost its effectiveness by the end of this round. 
Makuhita's Substitute broke in action 3 from b i r t h's Psybeam.
Since Psybeam hit the Substitute, Makuhita was able to use Focus Punch.
Technically Makuhita's Focus Punch should go after Joydancer's Sing, because of its lower priority, but since it doesn't really affect anything, I just left it where it was in the order (as in, I was lazy). In case this affects anything, I'll pretend like it went after Sing for the beginning of the next round.
Joydancer's Sing missed, but it wouldn't have been heard anyway due to Uproar.
Uproar's effects ended at the end of this round.
Let me know if you catch anything I need to fix!
*Negrek and sanderidge* command first.


----------

